
Apple's Tim Cook: 'I don't want my nephew on a social network' - colinprince
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jan/19/tim-cook-i-dont-want-my-nephew-on-a-social-network
======
anoncoward111
"But I definitely won't block Instagram and FB and Youtube from my platform,
like I've done to other apps."

